# Pass By & Stop By



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Pass by Niagara Falls and Stop by Pelee Point (A few quickle snapshots)
















































*OMG! FLORIDA!  *










A stop by Pelee Point 





































Woodland trail! (feeding mosquitos  )









End of line!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

where the heck is pelee point, that it has cacti??


what settings did you use for your pics? they were kinda dark


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> where the heck is pelee point, that it has cacti??
> 
> what settings did you use for your pics? they were kinda dark


nevermind, i wikipedia'd because i was soo curious. I wanna go on a roadtrip now!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> where the heck is pelee point, that it has cacti??
> 
> what settings did you use for your pics? they were kinda dark


Night setting



First day, > Niagara Falls

Second day, Niagara Falls > Point Pelee > Windsor > Detroit

Second day evening - 6 hours + drive back to Toronto (arriving home @ 3am)



Crazy 2 days road trip, just to pick up something for work in Detroit


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

oh that's me in the second picture!!! I'm on the bridge  

nice pictures


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

D-D-D-D-D-Detroit??? 

I guess you made the best of this business trip, and turned it into a sightseeing mini-vacation 



bigfishy said:


> Night setting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> I guess you made the best of this business trip, and turned it into a sightseeing mini-vacation


ehehe, how lucky~
a business trip into a sightseeing mini-vacation^^

I really wanna go on a short trip! August is nearing... >.< 
I think I'm desparate to the point where I'm willing to just go to Niagara Falls...

lolz >.<


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> ehehe, how lucky~
> a business trip into a sightseeing mini-vacation^^
> 
> I really wanna go on a short trip! August is nearing... >.<
> ...


going alone?


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> going alone?


lol~ it's no fun going alone~ >.<
always merrier with a buddy or two

which is why it's so difficult to to plan a trip with a couple of frds
it's mostly because some of us end up being busy 

however, since Niagara Falls is so close by, it might work... but the location itself is not very enticing though...

hmm... maybe I should start making some new friends~  jk


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> lol~ it's no fun going alone~ >.<
> always merrier with a buddy or two
> 
> which is why it's so difficult to to plan a trip with a couple of frds
> ...


The weather is considered amazing for those that love summer so if you want a really epic trip try a bike ride trip to Niagara Falls and take the train back or ride it back. Were about 130km from Niagara Falls. Ok, 152km or 149km if you do the Google walking map.

152km / 24hrs = 6.33kph speed you must mantain walking.

If you bike it assuming you maintain a 20kph speed it would be:
152 / 20kph = 7.6hrs and totally doable with a friend and you can absorb a lot more then driving all the time there. Just carry a change of clothes, some freshen up kit, SSS kit (s***, shower, shave), lock, lights, and decide if you want to make it a personal challenge for a one day or two day trip.

Oh bring a camera as well.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Tooo.....Much.......exercise.......for.....meeeeee












AquaNeko said:


> The weather is considered amazing for those that love summer so if you want a really epic trip try a bike ride trip to Niagara Falls and take the train back or ride it back. Were about 130km from Niagara Falls. Ok, 152km or 149km if you do the Google walking map.
> 
> 152km / 24hrs = 6.33kph speed you must mantain walking.
> 
> ...


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Tooo.....Much.......exercise.......for.....meeeeee


ehehe, PACMAN~ I'm with you on this one >.<
I do a little bike ridings which is fun but never that far
it'll become torture rather than a fun relaxing trip for me - not really my thing 

ehehe, my frds are suggesting camping somewhere mid or the end of August, I'm trying to suggest Point Peelee (been suggesting that for a long while now)~ haven't been to that park yet >.< Anyone who have been there (like lucky Bigfishy) want to shed a bit of light about this park?

oOoOoOo, btw, anyooooooone here like stargazing?! Have anyone seen a meteor shower?!
It's the _only_ downside I would sometime dislike about living in an urban area from time to time cuz I like stargazing so much >.<
I've seen a lot of shooting stars but never a meteor shower. There should be one around Aug 12-13 (i think)! Anyone know a nice place not too far from gta to watch meteor showers? lolz... I don't drive but I'll try to convince one of my frds to get me there... like... every other year... that never happened... awwwws 

Sorry, I tend to ramble on n on a lot >.<

~ Jen


----------

